# Forum Argomenti di discussione Studi di settore e I.S.A.  studi di settore in caso di liquidazione

## iarone

SE UN'AZIENDA VIENE MESSA IN LIQUIDAZIONE ALLA FINE DELL'ANNO (ES: 22 DICEMBRE 2006), L'EFFICACIA DELLA STESSA è DALLA DATA DEL VERBALE ASS. STRAORDINARIA O DAL MOMENTO DELL'ISCRIZIONE NEL REGISTRO DELLE IMPRESE? 
L'esclusione dagli studi di settore si puo' già configurare a partire dal periodo di imposta 2006 anche se la relativa iscrizione nel registro imprese avverrà i primi giorni dell'anno 2007?
GRAZIE

----------


## Speedy

> SE UN'AZIENDA VIENE MESSA IN LIQUIDAZIONE ALLA FINE DELL'ANNO (ES: 22 DICEMBRE 2006), L'EFFICACIA DELLA STESSA è DALLA DATA DEL VERBALE ASS. STRAORDINARIA O DAL MOMENTO DELL'ISCRIZIONE NEL REGISTRO DELLE IMPRESE? 
> L'esclusione dagli studi di settore si puo' già configurare a partire dal periodo di imposta 2006 anche se la relativa iscrizione nel registro imprese avverrà i primi giorni dell'anno 2007?
> GRAZIE

  Se società di persone, la liquidazione parte dalla data della delibera dei soci. Se società di capitali, la liquidazione parte dalla data di iscrizione nel registro delle imprese. Prega il notaio di iscrivere l'atto prima del 31.12 altrimenti l'anno 2006 rimane normalmente soggetto agli studi di settore.

----------


## danilo sciuto

Mi permetto di integrare quanto detto da Spedy in riferimento al caso in cui si tratti di società di capitali: infatti, in questo caso, la norma fiscale fa riferimento alla data di iscrizione della delibera assembleare, dimenticando che nel caso in cui la causa di scioglimento debba essere accertata dal c.d.a. (ossia in tutti i casi tranne quello in cui sia una decisione presa dall'assemblea autonomamente), l'efficiacia civilistica della liquidazione è anticipata alla data di iscrizione della delibera del c.d.a. con cui si accerta l'avvenuta causa di liquidazione, e non a quella, dunque, posteriore in cui viene iscritta la delibera dell'assemblea che "ratifica" la decisione del c.d.a.
ciao   

> Se società di persone, la liquidazione parte dalla data della delibera dei soci. Se società di capitali, la liquidazione parte dalla data di iscrizione nel registro delle imprese. Prega il notaio di iscrivere l'atto prima del 31.12 altrimenti l'anno 2006 rimane normalmente soggetto agli studi di settore.

----------


## iarone

quindi anche secondo te speedy...la societa' di capitali non "sarebbe" soggetta a studi di settore.?
Una cosa è la costituzione dove vale l'iscrizione nel registro delle imprese, un'altra è la liquidazione..

----------


## Speedy

> quindi anche secondo te speedy...la societa' di capitali non "sarebbe" soggetta a studi di settore.?
> Una cosa è la costituzione dove vale l'iscrizione nel registro delle imprese, un'altra è la liquidazione..

  Le istruzioni parte generale degli studi di settore 2005 pubblicate dall'ADE confermano che:
= sono esclusi dalla applicazione degli studi di settore i contribuenti che hanno un periodo di imposta di durata diversa da 12 mesi;
= sono esclusi dagli studi di settore i contribuenti che hanno iniziato o cessato l'attività nel corso del periodo d'imposta. Si ricorda che il periodo che precede l'inizio della liquidazione è considerato periodo di cessazione della attività.
Quindi, se la liquidazione ha effetto prima del 31 dicembre, per il 2006 la società è esclusa dagli studi di settore.

----------


## iarone

grazie speedy, ma il problema è sapere se la liquidazione ha effetto fiscale dal 2006 o dopo..
A mio avviso ha effetto dalla data dell'assemblea straordinaria... e non dalla data dell'iscrizione nel registro imprese. 
L'efficacia costitutiva dell'iscrizione nel registro imprese) vale per la costituzione mentre, secondo il mio "modesto" punto di vista gli effetti fiscali della liquidazione partono dal momento in cui si manifesta la volontà unanime dei soci di voler metterla in liquidazione (cioè atto notarile con tanto di verbale assemblea straordinaria).

----------


## iarone

ops...la domanda precedente era rivolta a Danilo sconosciuto e non a Speedy che ha già dato la sua interpretazione (contraria alla mia)...

----------


## danilo sciuto

Danilo sconosciuto ???  :Confused:   Che vuoi dire ?? 
Vabbè.... 
Allora: la liquidazione ha efficacia dalla data di iscrizione nel registro imprese. Punto e basta: non è una opinione, mia o tua, è la legge che lo dice. Ok ?
Poi - aggiungo - dal punto di vista fiscale essa è SEMPRE efficace dalla data di deposito della delibera dei soci, e non, come invece è previsto civilisticamente, dalla data di deposito della delibera del c.d.a. che accerta l'essersi verificata una causa AUTOMATICA di messa in liquidazione. 
spero di essere riuscito a risolvere il tuo problema!! 
ciao   

> grazie speedy, ma il problema è sapere se la liquidazione ha effetto fiscale dal 2006 o dopo..
> A mio avviso ha effetto dalla data dell'assemblea straordinaria... e non dalla data dell'iscrizione nel registro imprese. 
> L'efficacia costitutiva dell'iscrizione nel registro imprese) vale per la costituzione mentre, secondo il mio "modesto" punto di vista gli effetti fiscali della liquidazione partono dal momento in cui si manifesta la volontà unanime dei soci di voler metterla in liquidazione (cioè atto notarile con tanto di verbale assemblea straordinaria).

----------


## iarone

Signor Danilo sciuto..(prima avevo sbagliato a scrivere)...non capisco perchè si è alterato...
Non credo sia così pacifico affermare che gli studi vanno applicati; se l'argomento era banale non avrei messo il post.
Ovviamente concordo su tutto il resto, ma ho delle perplessità sull'applicabilità o meno degli studi di settore, suffragata da opinioni diverse da parte di altri professionisti.
A tal proposito le riporto la risposta di un mio collega del quale nutro molta stima dal punto di vista professionale: 
"la liquidazione da un punto di vista civilistico inizia con la pubblicazione in camera di commercio che ha natura costitutiva.
Tale data dovrebbe essere rilevante anche ai fini fiscali essendo stata modificata la precedente normativa del testo unico.
Per quanto riguarda gli studi di settore  si fa riferimento alla normale dellattività svolta dalla società. Riterrei pertanto che non vadano applicati tenuto conto che comunque la società ha avviato una procedura straordinaria anche se non ha ancora espletato tutti gli adempimenti.  
Le ricordo che la legge a cui lei si riferisce non sempre è così chiara. Se Lei ha "studiato" il libro "Confalonieri" ci sono "fiumi e fiumi di parole di giurisprudenza" che poi portano alla conclusione che fa fede la data di iscrizione del registro delle imprese, ma poca chiarezza ho riscontrato sulla data degli effetti fiscali della liquidazione che non vanno mai confusi con gli aspetti civilistici. Molto spesso si parla al "condizionale".
Tanto Le dovevo

----------


## iarone

Un'ultima precisazione 
A mio avviso il problema si pone semmai a livello civilistico in relazione alla pubblicità verso terzi in buona fede in genere e quindi per la decorrenza dei termini per fare azioni, responsabilità illimitata per lo operazioni fatte nel frattempo nel periodo intercorrente etc.
In termini fiscali (ad esclusione di fusioni scissioni etc. dove valgono altre regole) rimane comunque il 20.12 (infatti all'atto della registrazione anche se fatta a gennaio, ci sarà scritto che l'atto è stato fatto il 20.12. e quindi decorre sic simpliciter da tale data ). La manifestazione di volontà è suffragata dall'atto di liquidazione stesso (e supportata in definitiva dall'atto stesso c/o CCIAA che dice in sostanza le stesse cose anche se portate a conoscenza dei terzi dopo, con eventuali implicazioni civilistiche come detto prima etc. ma che non ci interessano a fini delle dichiarazioni fiscali).
quindi
NO STUDI  SETTORE !!!!!!!!!!
(ricordiamoci comunque che le ultime normative prevedono comunque la possibilità di acquisizione dei dati anche in caso di esclusione ed anche in caso di liquidazione)

----------


## danilo sciuto

Non mi sono alterato, stavo solo cercando di fare chiarezza - in maniera forse un po' troppo decisa - su un argomento che crea confusione quando tutto sommato confusione non c'&#232;.
Torno a confermare che, superando qualunque considerazione dottrinaria, anche autorevole, la legge fiscale non ammette altre interpretazioni se non quella che ho gi&#224; detto.
Se la data di registrazione della delibera &#232; l' 1/1/07, la societ&#224; &#232; in liquidazione ai fini fiscali per l'esercizio 2007, mentre si trova in un normalissimo esercizio per il 2006. 
Abbiamo gi&#224; una legislazione fiscale molto complessa, se ci mettiamo a complicare anche le cose che non lo sono ......... :-)     

> Signor Danilo sciuto..(prima avevo sbagliato a scrivere)...non capisco perch&#232; si &#232; alterato...
> Non credo sia cos&#236; pacifico affermare che gli studi vanno applicati; se l'argomento era banale non avrei messo il post.
> Ovviamente concordo su tutto il resto, ma ho delle perplessit&#224; sull'applicabilit&#224; o meno degli studi di settore, suffragata da opinioni diverse da parte di altri professionisti.
> A tal proposito le riporto la risposta di un mio collega del quale nutro molta stima dal punto di vista professionale: 
> "la liquidazione da un punto di vista civilistico inizia con la pubblicazione in camera di commercio che ha natura costitutiva.
> Tale data dovrebbe essere rilevante anche ai fini fiscali essendo stata modificata la precedente normativa del testo unico.
> Per quanto riguarda gli studi di settore  si fa riferimento alla normale dell’attivit&#224; svolta dalla societ&#224;. Riterrei pertanto che non vadano applicati tenuto conto che comunque la societ&#224; ha avviato una procedura straordinaria anche se non ha ancora espletato tutti gli adempimenti.  
> Le ricordo che la legge a cui lei si riferisce non sempre &#232; cos&#236; chiara. Se Lei ha "studiato" il libro "Confalonieri" ci sono "fiumi e fiumi di parole di giurisprudenza" che poi portano alla conclusione che fa fede la data di iscrizione del registro delle imprese, ma poca chiarezza ho riscontrato sulla data degli effetti fiscali della liquidazione che non vanno mai confusi con gli aspetti civilistici. Molto spesso si parla al "condizionale".
> Tanto Le dovevo

----------


## iarone

> Non mi sono alterato, stavo solo cercando di fare chiarezza - in maniera forse un po' troppo decisa - su un argomento che crea confusione quando tutto sommato confusione non c'è.
> Torno a confermare che, superando qualunque considerazione dottrinaria, anche autorevole, la legge fiscale non ammette altre interpretazioni se non quella che ho già detto.
> Se la data di registrazione della delibera è l' 1/1/07, la società è in liquidazione ai fini fiscali per l'esercizio 2007, mentre si trova in un normalissimo esercizio per il 2006. 
> Abbiamo già una legislazione fiscale molto complessa, se ci mettiamo a complicare anche le cose che non lo sono ......... :-)

  Va beh rispetto la sua opinione anche se resto dell'idea che gli studi di settore non siano applicabili in Unico 2007/06.

----------


## danilo sciuto

Ci mancherebbe !! Ognuno può comportarsi come crede più opportuno !
Si chiedeva quello che dice la legge, ed io ho risposto. 
buon lavoro   

> Va beh rispetto la sua opinione anche se resto dell'idea che gli studi di settore non siano applicabili in Unico 2007/06.

----------


## iarone

> Ci mancherebbe !! Ognuno può comportarsi come crede più opportuno !
> Si chiedeva quello che dice la legge, ed io ho risposto. 
> buon lavoro

  
Ok, il fatto è che su 10 professionisti con i quali mi sono confrontato (inclusi io e te), sei la pensano esattamente come te e 4 (me compreso) affermano invece che le istruzioni sugli studi di settore "nulla" dicono al riguardo e che quindi non possiamo riferirci solamente alla data di inizio degli effetti fiscali.
Palese è per tutti "il resto della materia". 
Quando si parla di legge, spesso non è così banale l'interpretazione.
Buon lavoro 
a tutti

----------


## turi

> ops...la domanda precedente era rivolta a Danilo sconosciuto e non a Speedy che ha già dato la sua interpretazione (contraria alla mia)...

  Il dott. Danilo Sciuto potrebbe anche essere uno sconosciuto (ai pochi come te) ma non gli si può certamente dire di essere un anonimo come te Lui è il dott. Danilo Sciuto e tu? Potresti anche essere tale Pinco Palla ho torto? 
Tu credi che sotto l'aspetto fiscale la determinazione adottata sulla messa in liquidazione produce effetti in tempi diversi da quelli previsti dalle norme del codice civile? Ed in quale autorevole trattato l'hai letto! E', questa, solo una tua (autorevole?) valutazione supportata solo dal parere di un tuo collega, nei cui confronti nutri una certa fiducia 
Ma non ti sembra un po' pochino, visto come vanno le cose in Italia sotto l'aspetto fiscale?

----------


## iarone

Carissimo Turi, non è solo una mia opinione. E' un'opinione "condivisa" anche da altri colleghi. Non ce la siamo "inventata".
Non sono sul forum per sputare sentenze ma solo per confrontarmi sui tanti dubbi e perplessità che il sistema fiscale ci pone.
Il problema è che secondo noi (professionisti di provincia...ma sempre "professionisti" con mente pensanti) c'è un vuoto normativo, nel senso che gli studi di settore sono inapplicabili quando non siamo in un normale periodo di imposta. E secondo me con la messa in liquidazione il 20 dicembre non siano in un normale periodo di imposta.  
Siccome le istruzioni sugli studi di settore "nulla" dicono al riguardo (cioè nulla dicono ul tema affrontato nelle precedenti discussioni), in caso di studi di settore non "riteniamo" pacifico riferirsi alla data della iscrizione del registro imprese.
E' una semplice opinione "diversa" dal Dott. Sciuto che stimo ugualmente a prescindere da questo.
Se leggi bene quello che ho scritto, io "dissento" solo sull'applicabilità degli studi non sugli effetti civilistici o fiscali.
Ripeto posso sbagliarmi ma non mi convince neppure l'idea di applicabilità degli studi.

----------


## turi

> Carissimo Turi, non è solo una mia opinione. E' un'opinione "condivisa" anche da altri colleghi. Non ce la siamo "inventata".
> Non sono sul forum per sputare sentenze ma solo per confrontarmi sui tanti dubbi e perplessità che il sistema fiscale ci pone.
> Il problema è che secondo noi (professionisti di provincia...ma sempre "professionisti" con mente pensanti) c'è un vuoto normativo, nel senso che gli studi di settore sono inapplicabili quando non siamo in un normale periodo di imposta. E secondo me con la messa in liquidazione il 20 dicembre non siano in un normale periodo di imposta.  
> Siccome le istruzioni sugli studi di settore "nulla" dicono al riguardo (cioè nulla dicono ul tema affrontato nelle precedenti discussioni), in caso di studi di settore non "riteniamo" pacifico riferirsi alla data della iscrizione del registro imprese.
> E' una semplice opinione "diversa" dal Dott. Sciuto che stimo ugualmente a prescindere da questo.
> Se leggi bene quello che ho scritto, io "dissento" solo sull'applicabilità degli studi non sugli effetti civilistici o fiscali.
> Ripeto posso sbagliarmi ma non mi convince neppure l'idea di applicabilità degli studi.

  
le istruzioni sugli studi di settore "nulla" dicono al riguardo 
Appunto! Ed è perciò che bisogna avere rispetto per le opinioni altrui!
Tu, sicuramente, non ha colto il senso del mio intervento.
Io non sono entrato nel merito del tuo argomentare che, seppure rispettabile (io rispetto tutti i pareri, quandanche non condivisi, giacché credo che nessuno di noi può arrogarsi il diritto di ritenersi il depositario della verità), non si fonda su basi aventi valenza dinterpretazione autorevole 
Io ho ritenuto di dovere censurare la prosopopea con cui tu dai dellillustre sconosciuto a chi, nel mentre ti ospita, ha ritenuto desprimere il proprio parere, contrario al tuo E, questo, in ogni caso, un comportamento irriguardoso nei confronti di un Collega, nei confronti di un professionista che, nello spirito della reciproca collaborazione, qual è il fine del forum, apporta il proprio contributo diretto alla soluzione della questione posta allattenzione di tutti
Credo siano queste le regole del convivere in ogni società cd. civile, anche se virtuale
Bye
T.

----------


## iarone

Io Non Ho Dato Dell'illustre Sconosciuto Al Dott. Sciuto (con Lui Ci Siamo Gia' Chiariti) Ho Scritto "in Buona Fede" Erroneamente Sconosciuto Al Posto Di "sciuto". Questa E' L'unica Cosa Chiara In Tutta Questa Faccenda. Essendo Nuovo Del Forum Ho "letto" Male Il Nome Che Invece Credevo Fosse Un Nick.
Non C'era Nessuna Volonta' Di Offendere.
Spero Di Aver Definitivamente Chiarito La Questione E Oltretutto Non Capisco Perche' Hai Preso Le Difese Del Collega Quando Invece Ci Eravamo Gia' Chiariti!!!!!!!!!
Se Poi Ci Vuoi Vedere La "mia Malafede" Fa Pure, La Realta' E' Un'altra.
Buon Natale A Tutti.

----------


## danilo sciuto

Pensiamo alle feste di Natale, su, che da stasera anche io sono in vacanza, finalmente.... PANT !!! 
Buon Natale anche a voi.

----------

